# ***** (NEW) Euro Sport 1.8T Front Mount Intercooler Kit *****



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2002)

This is a brand new product that's just coming out. These are currently available online for pre-order and will be ready to ship by the end of this month. We'll have some dyno testing done soon and some additional pictures of the fmic installed on a car.

*These are priced to sell at $549.95

Here is a link...*
http://eurosportacc.com/interc...T.htm

























































*THIS DYNO IS WITH STOCK INTERCOOLER*









*THIS DYNO IS WITH THE EURO SPORT INTERCOOLER*









*THIS IS THE HORSEPOWER COMPARISON FROM THE 2 BEST RUNS*









*THIS IS THE TORQUE COMPARISON FROM THE 2 BEST RUNS*








*THIS WAS DONE ON A DYNO IN 4TH GEAR FROM 2000-7000RPM WITH +20,000CFM FANS ON A ~70F DAY.*









Thanks,
Vik

_Modified by [email protected] at 12:12 PM 3-23-2009_


_Modified by [email protected] at 3:37 PM 3-23-2009_


----------



## VDubn04 (Jun 17, 2007)

bump for excellent price, & I love the stealth-looking piping.... will definitely be picking one of these up!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (VDubn04)*

Wish they had it for the A4/Passat! That's a bargain!


----------



## Teknojnky (Jun 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

How does it look installed? Do the bumper vents need to be removed?


----------



## badbidet (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Teknojnky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Teknojnky* »_How does it look installed? Do the bumper vents need to be removed?

x2 very interested


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: ***** (NEW) Euro Sport 1.8T Front Mount Intercooler Kit ***** ([email protected])*

any specs on core and piping and pics installed of piping and front of car? great price but no logs or dynos doesnt help others to see how good your product is.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Teknojnky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Teknojnky* »_How does it look installed? Do the bumper vents need to be removed?

It looks very clean on a car but I dont have pictures just yet. I will be working on getting some when we make the instructions in the next couple weeks or sooner. You can barely see the intercooler with the vents in place. YES the stock vents all fit in the bumper. If you want to show off the intercooler more you can leave the center grill off.

Thanks,
Vik


_Modified by [email protected] at 12:46 PM 3-14-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: ***** (velocity196)*


_Quote, originally posted by *velocity196* »_any specs on core and piping and pics installed of piping and front of car? great price but no logs or dynos doesnt help others to see how good your product is.



As stated in the initial post we are working on getting some dyno figures and temperature results along with some pics of the fmic installed. As for specs of the intercooler & pipes what kind of info would you like to know? The pipes are 2" mandrel bent & the intercooler is good for up to 300hp.

Thanks,
Vik


----------



## Puddin Tain (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: ***** ([email protected])*

nice to see some price drops in front mounts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: ***** (NEW) Euro Sport 1.8T Front Mount Intercooler Kit ***** ([email protected])*

Nice looking kit. The quality is there, i.e., bar and plate, mandrel bends, etc.. and a decent price. Something you expect from these guys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TmoeJ747 (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: ***** (schwartzmagic)*

i like it. clean and simple. good price too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LightSwitch (May 9, 2008)

*Re: ***** (NEW) Euro Sport 1.8T Front Mount Intercooler Kit ***** ([email protected])*

Does the piping follow the stock side mount routing, or is it over the engine bay like eurojet/kinetic, etc. ?
basically is it visible in the engine bay?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: ***** (LightSwitch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LightSwitch* »_Does the piping follow the stock side mount routing, or is it over the engine bay like eurojet/kinetic, etc. ?
basically is it visible in the engine bay?

The piping is NOT visible from the engine bay. So it looks very clean and stock under the hood which is what we were going for. 

Thanks,
Vik


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: ***** ([email protected])*

Very nice kit! Excellent price and the piping under. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The one i will buy this spring to match my bodykit!
I just hope the exchange rate will be better.


----------



## burkechrs1 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: ***** ([email protected])*

When will you have some pics of it installed?


----------



## NorthernGTI (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: ***** (burkechrs1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burkechrs1* »_When will you have some pics of it installed? 

^^ What he said..Looks to be a promesing kit..I'll be in the market for one soon so this is the perfect timing I guess


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: ***** (burkechrs1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burkechrs1* »_When will you have some pics of it installed? 

I plan on putting a kit on my daily driven 2001 Wolfsburg Jetta next week. So I will get some pics of the kit at that time. This will be the dyno test car also.
Secondly there will be a customers 2002 GTI which the instructions will be made on. I will get some pics of that also for next week.

Thanks,
Vik


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: ***** ([email protected])*

C'mon...make one for an A4! Please!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: ***** (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_C'mon...make one for an A4! Please!

That's not something we plan on doing but depending on the success of the MK4 G/J kit we may look into it.

Thanks,
Vik


----------



## bootymac (Apr 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

How accessible is the oil filter with the hidden piping?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (bootymac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bootymac* »_How accessible is the oil filter with the hidden piping? 

It's not really much harder to get to the oil filter. It doesn't need to be adjusted or moved ever once installed for oil changes if thats what your thinking.

Thanks,
Vik


----------



## DubdFresh (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

pictures and logs? shoot send me one and ill take all the pictures you would need and ill get some logs up







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## axl rose (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DubdFresh)*

That core looks cheesey as hell.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (axl rose)*


_Quote, originally posted by *axl rose* »_That core looks cheesey as hell. 


Could you please explain why you feel it looks cheesy? 

Thanks,
Vik


----------



## Puddin Tain (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

The core is just small... what are dimensions?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (korre07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *korre07* »_The core is just small... what are dimensions?


18"x6"x2.5"


----------



## axl rose (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

Could you please explain why you feel it looks cheesy? 

Thanks,
Vik

by the look through the end tank picture you posted it appears the core has no density to the inside of it what so ever.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (axl rose)*


_Quote, originally posted by *axl rose* »_
by the look through the end tank picture you posted it appears the core has no density to the inside of it what so ever. 


Well there is a compromise which always needs to be made with any intercooler. The higher density the more pressure drop which will reduce boost and ultimately horsepower. I have done lots of road testing with this kit and seen only great results for flow and overall performance. 
We should have some test results this week which will show the performance gains over the stock cooler setup.

Thanks,
Vik


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

sorry to say vic i cant really get excited over your new product. really not much has come form eurosport in quite a long time. not sure if you guys have been spending alot of time working the focus market or what. 
i gotta say tho vic, thats a very nice price your asking for. hopefully it performs up to and beyond some of the more expensive companies.


_Modified by velocity196 at 11:04 PM 3-16-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (velocity196)*

^^^ It's probably a misprint but we're not Eurospec. We're (Euro Sport Accessories). As for the Focus market yes we put lots of effort in it and it's doing pretty good so far. I wish VW of America was more like Ford with there enthusiast market. But we all continue to drive VW's and enjoy them since we started back in 1988.
We understand there are lots of choices for MK4 intercoolers out there. We just feel ours has the right understated looks, fitment, engine sizing & pricing for most enthusiasts.

Thanks,
Vik


----------



## DubdFresh (Oct 14, 2008)

im tellin you send me one ill get pics logs and ill put in good words on the tex as well as my local car club since we have smog limitations this could work. send me one i gaurenty 10 sales


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (DubdFresh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubdFresh* »_im tellin you send me one ill get pics logs and ill put in good words on the tex as well as my local car club since we have smog limitations this could work. send me one i gaurenty 10 sales


Gotta talk to the boss about this first. If anyones going to get one first for a special price your first in line.









Thanks,
Vik


----------



## DubdFresh (Oct 14, 2008)

ok thanks ill pass the link on to the clubs site


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_^^^ It's probably a misprint but we're not Eurospec. 

lol, thats what i get for watching crank on usa at the same time.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (DubdFresh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubdFresh* »_ok thanks ill pass the link on to the clubs site


Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## beast293 (Mar 2, 2009)

will keep this in mind


----------



## badbidet (Sep 13, 2005)

good to know pipes wont show from engine bay. Is there any loss or lag in boost pressure? That's what I got with my eurojet. Im in San Diego. I can pick up the kit and install it this weekend if you will sell it to me early. Ill take good pics for a DIY too!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (badbidet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badbidet* »_good to know pipes wont show from engine bay. Is there any loss or lag in boost pressure? That's what I got with my eurojet. Im in San Diego. I can pick up the kit and install it this weekend if you will sell it to me early. Ill take good pics for a DIY too!










I haven't seen any loss in boost pressure since the core flows very well. The intercooler really seems to smooth out all the surging and smooths out the top end a lot. I personally hated the surging when you get a chip but this seems to reduce that greatly.
Thanks,
Vik


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Updated with two new pics.

Thanks,
Vik


----------



## forcedfed (Jul 30, 2006)

do you have any dyno graphs?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (forcedfed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *forcedfed* »_do you have any dyno graphs?


Soon, I'm dyno testing the car with the intercooler installed tomorrow and should have some results later this week or early next week. 
I will have dyno video, dyno graphs & datalogs.

Thanks,
Vik


----------



## forcedfed (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Please also post the support mods.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (forcedfed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *forcedfed* »_Please also post the support mods.


No problem we will have all the data available.
Test car is...
2001 Wolfsburg Jetta 1.8T (5spd)
Mods...
GIAC 91 octane tune
ITG drop in panel filter in stock air box
****Everything else is 100% stock****

Thanks,
Vik


----------



## BlackZach (Nov 4, 2007)

do the pipes get in the way when u change the oil


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (BlackZach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackZach* »_do the pipes get in the way when u change the oil 


Not at all. You can see the pipe comes back towards the front of the car in that area.

Thanks,
Vik


----------



## plzdontbother (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: (BlackZach)*

Hey Vic, we will need to do any modifications with the DV and N75 holes...?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (plzdontbother)*


_Quote, originally posted by *plzdontbother* »_Hey Vic, we will need to do any modifications with the DV and N75 holes...? 

Nope this kit requires no other engine modifications. It's very simple.

Thanks,
Vik


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Updated with (DYNO) results


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Updated with (DYNO) results






















Nice numbers, was any IAT logging done during this? Installed pics coming soon?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (bbeach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bbeach* »_Nice numbers, was any IAT logging done during this? Installed pics coming soon?


Yes I did do some datalogs on all these dyno runs. I will post them up once I get them graphed properly.

Thanks,
Vik


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

Now add a round pipe to replace the stock pancake and call her a day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: (velocity196)*


_Quote, originally posted by *velocity196* »_Now add a round pipe to replace the stock pancake and call her a day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


I don't know if its the same for this piping but i had trouble with my wheel rubbering up against the new rounded pancake pipe when i was turning my wheel. But this was a one of those high flow pipes. I hope i don't experience the same thing with these new intercooler pipes.


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (1.8Tjettta01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tjettta01* »_

I don't know if its the same for this piping but i had trouble with my wheel rubbering up against the new rounded pancake pipe when i was turning my wheel. But this was a one of those high flow pipes. I hope i don't experience the same thing with these new intercooler pipes.

Ya understandable. The key is to build a setup not using stock pipes and putting pipes not in the way of other things. It would have cost them more to rework it over the tranny like kinetic and eurojet so I guess you get what you pay for. Non the less it adds power which is what we like to see.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (velocity196)*


_Quote, originally posted by *velocity196* »_Now add a round pipe to replace the stock pancake and call her a day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


The factory pancake pipe near the wheel doesn't kill any power so there is absolutely no reason for us to replace that portion. Also lots of people have issues with rubbing in that area, mostly from larger different wheels, suspension, etc... 

Thanks,
Vik


_Modified by [email protected] at 11:11 PM 3-19-2009_


----------



## a4e3y5 (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Count me in!


----------



## badbidet (Sep 13, 2005)

can I see a pic of what it looks like with the bumper on? 
That will be the selling point for me. Really im getting this cause a fmic behind the front bumper without the center grill is secs
























_Modified by badbidet at 12:54 PM 3-20-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (badbidet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badbidet* »_can I see a pic of what it looks like with the bumper on? 
That will be the selling point for me. Really im getting this cause a fmic behind the front bumper without the center grill is secs























_Modified by badbidet at 12:54 PM 3-20-2009_


----------



## badbidet (Sep 13, 2005)

wish it was 1" wider on each side.


----------



## MO.SLIM (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: (badbidet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badbidet* »_







wish it was 1" wider on each side.

X2 you gotta at least fill the center vent


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (MO.SLIM)*

x3 but you know what, when you see that on a car it make you wonder what else is under the hood


----------



## badbidet (Sep 13, 2005)

probably too late to revise the core huh. . .


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (badbidet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badbidet* »_probably too late to revise the core huh. . .


The core is not even that visable. It's just the camera angle is really low so you can see it more. However we never really designed out kit for looks but rather performance with a great price.

Trust me once you feel the power difference you wont even care if the intercooler was painted PINK!























Thanks,
Vik


_Modified by [email protected] at 11:22 PM 3-22-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Datalog graph added.


----------



## T-TownTT (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

any chance it would fit a audi tt 180 fwd??


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (T-TownTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T-TownTT* »_any chance it would fit a audi tt 180 fwd??










Sorry it wont fit your Audi TT.


----------



## blackgti3510 (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

hmm...interesting... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (blackgti3510)*

*These are now ready for sale & in stock!!! You can order online also.

Thanks,
Vik*


----------



## herb2k (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

"Not compatible with automatic transmissions" - is that both of them, or just the 5spd, which is considerably larger than the 4spd?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (herb2k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *herb2k* »_"Not compatible with automatic transmissions" - is that both of them, or just the 5spd, which is considerably larger than the 4spd?



These were designed for the manuel transmission cars so I cant say if it will fit any of the automatic transmissions. It's possible it may work but I cant even really guess without trying it on a car. So currently we only sell them for Manuels.
Thanks,
Vik


----------



## lowlinejettaturbo (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: ***** (NEW) Euro Sport 1.8T Front Mount Intercooler Kit ***** ([email protected])*

whats the length and width of that intercooler


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: ***** (lowlinejettaturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lowlinejettaturbo* »_whats the length and width of that intercooler

Core is 18"x6"x2.5"
Overall length is 23.25"

Thanks,
Vik


----------



## misfit77 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: ***** (NEW) Euro Sport 1.8T Front Mount Intercooler Kit ***** ([email protected])*

Kit has sparked my interest. I have 2 questions
1) What about the MAP sensor? I thought there were 2 sizes. I have AWD engine I am afraid it wont fit.
2) Why are there "L" brackets? wouldn't it just mount up to the bottom of the rebar? Maybe it just makes it easier to install.
Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: ***** (misfit77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *misfit77* »_Kit has sparked my interest. I have 2 questions
1) What about the MAP sensor? I thought there were 2 sizes. I have AWD engine I am afraid it wont fit.
2) Why are there "L" brackets? wouldn't it just mount up to the bottom of the rebar? Maybe it just makes it easier to install.
Thanks


1. Yes there are two sizes and we offer a gasket for the map sensor which will seal either one against our sensor flange. So it will fit either sensor no problem.
2. The rebar support is not straight on the bottom so the mounting brackets would need to be more complex. Also the L-brackets allow more adjustability which is needed when installing a cooler in such a tight space.

Thanks,
Vik


----------



## ohfourgli (Mar 18, 2005)

How's fitment regarding a GLI bumper/valence, any trimming? I'd like to see it actually on a gli. Let me know if you have a pic. Also what WHP is this good for, can it hold a 3071r ?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (ohfourgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ohfourgli* »_How's fitment regarding a GLI bumper/valence, any trimming? I'd like to see it actually on a gli. Let me know if you have a pic. Also what WHP is this good for, can it hold a 3071r ?

Sorry I dont have a pic on a GLI. However the fitment will be mostly the same as the standard Jetta. The valance will need to be trimmed along the inside edge just like all the bumpers.
As for the power handling question: It really depends how much boost your running with that size turbo. And how hard your pushing the car. If your running high boost (20PSI) on a road course with the GT3071R this intercooler wont be the ideal choice for your car. But on the street it can be a different matter.
What kind of power are you trying to make or expecting with your turbo upgrade?

Thanks,
Vik


_Modified by [email protected] at 7:17 PM 4-3-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Bump


----------



## Keywork v1.8 (Jul 13, 2008)

I just posted this same question in the same thread(the one in the MKIV page), but i'll post it here too in case you check this more often. Are you guys planning on releasing a similar kit for us people with auto tranny's?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (Keywork v1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Keywork v1.8* »_I just posted this same question in the same thread(the one in the MKIV page), but i'll post it here too in case you check this more often. Are you guys planning on releasing a similar kit for us people with auto tranny's?


We are not planning on making a kit for the automatics. However the kit we have currently could possibly work but I cant say until it's tested on an auto. The transmission is much larger and would probably have fitment issues with our intercooler plumbing. 
Thanks,
Vik


----------



## BryanS (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hi, I have the 09A 5-Speed Tiptronic. Is it possible for you to get a picture of the engine bay with this intercooler installed? I should be able to tell by looking at it. In accordance with the battery tray......the manual trannys end about where the "V" in the side of the battery tray is.......my 09A only sticks out about another inch or inch and a half. Is this the only area that you think would have fitment issues with an auto? .......Or is there another pipe that is run on a different path than stock? I hope this makes sense and I also hope you can help........thanks.


----------



## polishboy (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: ***** (NEW) Euro Sport 1.8T Front Mount Intercooler Kit ***** ([email protected])*

any way you can get the piping in a different color?


----------



## Red_MK4 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: ***** ([email protected])*

hey, what's the pressure drop with this kit??? any problems fitting it if i'm running fog lights on a gti???


----------



## Vee-Dubber-GLI (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: ***** (Red_MK4)*

Vic, 
Probably a stupid question, but I was wondering what difference the routing of the piping makes in this FMIC compared to other kits that go across the top of the engine? Im really interested in this as I was originally looking at an upgraded SMIC but this is pretty low profile and ~$200 less. Any info helps, thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: ***** (polishboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polishboy* »_any way you can get the piping in a different color?

Sorry we only offer the Wrinkle Black finish on the tubes. You can always have them painted yourself. Keep in mind that you dont really get to see the tubes anyways as it show in the engine bay.
Thanks,
Vik


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: ***** (Red_MK4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Red_MK4* »_hey, what's the pressure drop with this kit??? any problems fitting it if i'm running fog lights on a gti???


We never saw any visable pressure drop actually. As for fitting with aftermarket fogs I'm not sure. This is something you would need to look into or post up a picture.
Thanks,
Vik


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: ***** (Vee-Dubber-GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vee-Dubber-GLI* »_Vic, 
Probably a stupid question, but I was wondering what difference the routing of the piping makes in this FMIC compared to other kits that go across the top of the engine? Im really interested in this as I was originally looking at an upgraded SMIC but this is pretty low profile and ~$200 less. Any info helps, thanks.










The routing doesn't really have anything to do with performance. Mostly we wanted ours to look stock rather than modified and thats why ours is routed near the stock locations rather than over the engine.
Thanks,
Vik


----------



## Mafiamike954 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: ***** (NEW) Euro Sport 1.8T Front Mount Intercooler Kit ***** ([email protected])*

Im planning to purchase this kit sometime in a few months from now. But first i have some questions and concerns.
1.) I have an 04 Jetta GLI 1.8T. I hear i will have to trim my bumper. It is allot of trimming and is it difficult to do?
2.) I hear the inter cooler piping isn't viable. From the pics you cant see the lower piping which is a plus for me







But i was wondering about how it looks in the engine bay. Can you see the pipes? I really hope you can see them because if you can see them in the engine bay, like most inter cooler piping, i plan to spray them silver. 
thank you.
If you have any engine bay shots please post them or email me. [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: ***** (Mafiamike954)*

1. The trimming is not too excessive. It does take some time and is probably the hardst part of the install simply because it takes some time to get right.
2. You can't see any of the intercooler pipes from the engine bay. They are completely hidden from above so there is no need to paint them a different color.

Thanks,
Vik


----------



## aprwolfsburg (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: ***** ([email protected])*

do you think apr stage 3+ kit would be ok on the core, or a tad too much?


----------



## fastracer (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: ***** (aprwolfsburg)*

I think it should work fine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fastracer (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: ***** (fastracer)*

They have Free shipping deal now








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FTMFW (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: ***** (NEW) Euro Sport 1.8T Front Mount Intercooler Kit ***** ([email protected])*

Do you guys have plans to make a couple more options with this kit? IE: A larger core size? I'm really interested in this kit because the hidden piping but the core size is swaying me a little bit.


----------



## FTMFW (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: ***** (04GLImatt-sahn)*

Also, do you think you could eventually get a closer shot of the bumper so we can see just how "extensive" the trimming needs to be? I would really appreciate that particular shot.


----------



## fastracer (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: ***** (04GLImatt-sahn)*

bumper pics would be great


----------



## true2liter (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: ***** ([email protected])*

I want one bad! I'm really impressed with the numbers from that size of core. This could really round out my bolt-ons. Wasn't planning to actually buy one but this changes things. Previously had the Forge FMIC on GTI (RIP) and liked the routing with a subtle hint of core through the middle vent. Got my vote for $400 less.
Got any xmas sales coming up? I just spent my holiday mod money on a catback because Autotech has 30% off. Need to sneak this by my wife.
It is tapped for the sensor? I wasn't able to sift that out from the earlier posts.
Economics question...You guys wouldn't be planning to increase the price after the New Year?
Just joined your mailing list.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: ***** (true2liter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *true2liter* »_I want one bad! I'm really impressed with the numbers from that size of core. This could really round out my bolt-ons. Wasn't planning to actually buy one but this changes things. Previously had the Forge FMIC on GTI (RIP) and liked the routing with a subtle hint of core through the middle vent. Got my vote for $400 less.
Got any xmas sales coming up? I just spent my holiday mod money on a catback because Autotech has 30% off. Need to sneak this by my wife.
It is tapped for the sensor? I wasn't able to sift that out from the earlier posts.
Economics question...You guys wouldn't be planning to increase the price after the New Year?
Just joined your mailing list.


I dont think there is any sale coming up for these as they are already priced well. Yes the tubing has a designated location for the MAP sensor, it fits in just like stock. The price should remain the same for this item.
Thanks,
Vik


----------



## FTMFW (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: ***** ([email protected])*

Larger core option? Bumper pics to see the amount of trimming necessary?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: ***** (04GLImatt-sahn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04GLImatt-sahn* »_Larger core option? Bumper pics to see the amount of trimming necessary?


We dont offer any larger cores with our kits. I will try to get some pics posted tomorrow of the trimming.
Thanks,
Vik


----------



## jetta_sport_edition_tdi (Jan 11, 2008)

IM Sent.


----------



## fastracer (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: (jetta_sport_edition_tdi)*

Any updates ?


----------



## Cherioz (Oct 3, 2010)

So, did anyone ordered one? What are your impressions?


----------



## gli87jetta (Nov 26, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *misfit77* »_Kit has sparked my interest. I have 2 questions
> 1) What about the MAP sensor? I thought there were 2 sizes. I have AWD engine I am afraid it wont fit.
> 2) Why are there "L" brackets? wouldn't it just mount up to the bottom of the rebar? Maybe it just makes it easier to install.
> Thanks
> ...


Hi Vik, I'm excited to get this FMIC installed on my 05 1.8t AWD GLI! I think it will provide some good gains for my new Frankenturbo F21 mixed flow turbo. Last time I did some logging with my current upgraded powerhaus SMIC groggory was thinking my IAT were really high. So, I'm hoping to do some more logging prior to installing this FMIC to see how much my IAT's go down. 

I was curious if I'll need to worry about getting an after market flange for my boost sensor/MAP?? I recently had my boost sensor replaced to fix a nasty stalling issue I was having. My car would occasionally stall when at idle at a stop light because of a bad reading from the sensor. I was looking at the 034 motorsports flange. I think this was already answered but I should need anything else to put my current boost sensor on this new intercooler.. Correct?


----------



## grayfox (May 13, 2003)

Please update with results.... Just upgraded to f21 and my pwrhaus smic isn't cutting it....


----------



## gli87jetta (Nov 26, 2001)

jearbear said:


> Please update with results.... Just upgraded to f21 and my pwrhaus smic isn't cutting it....


For sure, I'll do some logging before and after. :thumbup:


----------



## grayfox (May 13, 2003)

Out of curiosity, what are you IATs now? And what is your software?

I am running Maestro but the F21 file has not been good for me. Running stage 2 with some tweaks and lowered boost for the time being.... Probably give the f21 file another go tonight and start tweaking it.


----------



## gli87jetta (Nov 26, 2001)

jearbear said:


> Out of curiosity, what are you IATs now? And what is your software?
> 
> I am running Maestro but the F21 file has not been good for me. Running stage 2 with some tweaks and lowered boost for the time being.... Probably give the f21 file another go tonight and start tweaking it.


I didn't really analyze my data yet but last night I was logging IAT's and some other values on my way to the gym and on the highway. It was quite warm out last night at about 60 degrees outside. When I was looking at the IAT's they were about 30-46 on the highway. They would go up quite a bit at WOT. It's quite a bit cooler out tonight. I'm going to do some more logging tonight or over the weekend. I'll upload the logs to dropbox and notate the outside temperatures for each log. I'm hoping to make some graphs to show the difference between the pwrhaus and eurosport IAT's. I'm anticipating a nice drop! Just got the FMIC today and plan on getting it installed next week. :thumbup:

I'm pushing a solid 16psi with my APR software no problem. I haven't even tried turning up the boost since getting my new F21 installed. I'm happy with how it's running but need to lower those IAT's! 
I'm hoping to go with a custom tune soon but the APR seems to do pretty good for me in 91 mode.


----------



## gli87jetta (Nov 26, 2001)

I did some logging tonight with and pulled IAT / TPS / MAF / Coolant values. 

The temperature registered outside according to my cars computer which seems pretty accurate read 42° when I started logging and 38° when I finished. 

As you can see in the graph below I had some WOT pulls and the IATs stayed pretty steady with my PwrHaus SMIC. They went up to 50 when I hit WOT on the hwy during a solid pull. 

It will be interesting to see how the eurosport does for me but it might be a week or so before I get it installed. 

Here's a link to my excel data file. 

And the graph I put together.


----------



## gli87jetta (Nov 26, 2001)

I got my FMIC installed yesterday and had a chance to do some testing. Initially when I first got it back I noticed I lost about 3 psi of boost pressure with the MBC setting I had it set at. I went from about 17 to 14 psi. It didn't seem any faster or much smoother or more responsive than my Pwrhaus. Then, I turned up the MBC and whoa!! what a difference that made! It's now pulling really hard @ about 15-16 psi and running really strong! It's pulling extra hard in the middle and high range now. I'm definitely liking this mod and think it might be one of the best I've done yet. The shop had to cut up my bumper a little and remove some plastic vent covers on the sides of the bumper. The bumper also has a slight gap but it's not bad. I've got the plastic covers and cut them out today using a dremel. I'll probably use some chicken wire and put them back in the vents to see how they look. 

I also did some more data logging and noticed a significant decrease in my overall Intake Air Temps! When I logged with my pwrhaus it was about 38°-42 outside. I also didn't have the vents cut out of the bumper so the pwrhaus wasn't getting as good of air flow as the eurosport. Either way, my car and new frankenturbo mixed mode F21 is running WAY harder and I'm happy with the purchase. Thanks eurosport! :thumbup:

Here's the graph from the pwrhaus when it was 37°-42 outside. Both logs are similar highway driving with some WOT pulls. I noticed the graph didn't show up previously so hopefully they will this time. I just started trying to post using dropbox. *EDIT, joined an image hosting service to fix images. *

*Average for pwrhaus was 27.1656051*









Logging with Eurosport with outside temperatures registering about 37° on my dash when I did these logs. *Avg for eurosport was 15.19315752*









So, I dropped a good 12° on average. Hopefully my graphs show up this time. I noticed that my IAT look to go down when I got WOT now which is much better! I lost my comcast ftp hosting so trying to find a new way to host images. Might try flickr or something if dropbox doesn't work for me. 

Also, here's a picture of the vents that were taken out of the bumper to make room for the piping. As I mentioned I'll probably try and put them back in because It looks like I can fit them back in without hitting the piping that bad. 










I also had put in few gallons of 100 and put the APR in 93 mode and it's pulling extra hard in that mode. LMK if anyone is interested in my pwrhaus. It's going to classifieds and is in great shape!


----------



## grayfox (May 13, 2003)

Awesome data! I will definitely be picking one of these up during their next sale... My Pwrhaus SMIC definitely is not keeping up with the F21.

Thanks for posting! Probably one of the best threads I've seen with supporting data for SMIC vs FMIC.


----------



## gli87jetta (Nov 26, 2001)

jearbear said:


> Awesome data! I will definitely be picking one of these up during their next sale... My Pwrhaus SMIC definitely is not keeping up with the F21.
> 
> Thanks for posting! Probably one of the best threads I've seen with supporting data for SMIC vs FMIC.


Thanks jearbear! Appreciate the feedback. It's a great investment. I'm just a little bummed my bumper has a slight gap now but it's so worth the extra HP!


----------



## grayfox (May 13, 2003)

How's it holding up for you?


----------



## gli87jetta (Nov 26, 2001)

jearbear said:


> How's it holding up for you?


Good man. Great investment. :thumbup:


----------

